# First plow ever advice



## Snowball271 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just signed up to forum and looking for opinions. Never plowed a day in my life but just ran in to a bonus of about 5 grand and thought about getting a plow. I have a 2008 GMC Sierra Crew Cab 1500 1/2 ton. Would just be doing my driveways and a few relatives, but if I like it maybe more. Thinking about Boss Standard duty or Fisher SD. Dealer at fisher said my truck would be fine for the SD although the HT is specifically for half tons. Its only 300 bucks more and seems to be a lot easier hooking up. Of course both dealers said there brand is the best. Service dealers are both about 20 minutes away and have good reputations. Don't really understand it but seems like they have different trip options where one (I think the boss) the whole plow goes over bumps and the other just the trip edge does. No idea?? I'm Sure the whole fisher vs. boss has been on here a thousand times but any help, advice, or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's some questions you can answer yourself that may get you your decision.

Which dealer felt more interested in providing good service than just selling you the plow. Plenty of guys here have switched plows solely due to having bad service from a dealer.

Which plow do you think you like? Does one mounting system seem easier or more reliable?

The reason I say this is because so many new guys come on here and it takes 3+ pages to make a decision and get the right help because questions have to go both ways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spend the money on something else.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm kinda with grand. 
If its something you think you might like. Try subing for a local plow company first and see if you even like plowing. Use there trucks and see if you can get all kind of info on plowing and the brands then make your decisions


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

From my own experience and what I've witnessed w/ others, working for family and friends is something that should be avoided. There is a fine line between wanting to just do something nice & an expectation or a commitment. There is never a true balance when it evolves to expectations, because everyone's are different. When it starts out everyone is giddy. After several storms, not so much. There will be little to no appreciation for what you have vested in time, money & depreciation. If there is any money exchanged, even if it's a small fraction of what it should be...in their mind they did you a favor & in your mind you did them one. Do you really want to test those relationships?

IMO, you would be way further ahead, if you took part of that cash and just bought everyone service for the season. The hardest lesson to ever learn is "the deal is always in your own head, not theirs". If they pay you $10 for gas and a box of cookies...you got paid.

As far as plows go, their both good.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

dieselss;1670302 said:


> I'm kinda with grand.
> If its something you think you might like. Try subing for a local plow company first and see if you even like plowing. Use there trucks and see if you can get all kind of info on plowing and the brands then make your decisions


I agree with dieslss & gv.

As far as your current choice of a plow vehicle & plows:

None of the above. I recommend using a 3/4 ton PU & for a plow brand it's Hiniker all the way.Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Meezer;1670441 said:


> I agree with dieslss & gv.
> 
> As far as your current choice of a plow vehicle & plows:
> 
> None of the above. I recommend using a 3/4 ton PU & for a plow brand it's Hiniker all the way.Thumbs Up


Gotta say, hearing someone saying "Hiniker all the way" is a first for me! Not bum-rapping your brand of choice by any means, just a first hearing that!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Snowball271;1670221 said:


> Just signed up to forum and looking for opinions. Never plowed a day in my life but just ran in to a bonus of about 5 grand and thought about getting a plow. I have a 2008 GMC Sierra Crew Cab 1500 1/2 ton. Would just be doing my driveways and a few relatives, but if I like it maybe more. Thinking about Boss Standard duty or Fisher SD. Dealer at fisher said my truck would be fine for the SD although the HT is specifically for half tons. Its only 300 bucks more and seems to be a lot easier hooking up. Of course both dealers said there brand is the best. Service dealers are both about 20 minutes away and have good reputations. Don't really understand it but seems like they have different trip options where one (I think the boss) the whole plow goes over bumps and the other just the trip edge does. No idea?? I'm Sure the whole fisher vs. boss has been on here a thousand times but any help, advice, or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


I don't think that there is going to be any major issue with dealing with family or whoever on this. What I would suggest, is that you don't let them become DEPENDENT on you for it. For example, if they normally hire it out to someone else, you might not want to take it on. If they normally use a shovel and/or snow blower, go ahead, because they're prepared to do the work themselves. DON'T CHARGE FAMILY FOR PLOWING unless it is a commercial property, because then it becomes an obligation.

I do my own driveways (two of them, one is 3 km long), and if I happen to be heading over to my parents' house, the plow happens to be on my truck, and they happen to have not already cleaned the snow (they have a blower), then I'll clear it out for them.

Truck that size should probably have a 7.5' plow. Trip edges are nice, because they don't dump the whole scoop when they trip, but just a little at the bottom. Regarding which of the options to pick... figure out which one seems to be the most durable, but not crazy oversized for your truck. Look at them in person if you can. Look at the brochures, pictures of them, etc., try to avoid plows that have inaccessible and unsealed cavities in between metal parts where salt water can get to, but you can't paint. Those spots are where the plow will fail.

Don't listen to the guys saying not to plow with anything less than a super oversized pigmobile, unless you're going to get right into commercial plowing. Your truck is FINE for a few driveways.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Boss makes a real nice light duty plow, work that truck to death and buy another...
I have a Boss maintenance free for 5 years now..

Don't go cheap on the plow, you will spend more time fixing it then plowing with it.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

grandview;1670270 said:


> Spend the money on something else.


This. Thumbs Up


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

OC&D;1677203 said:


> This. Thumbs Up


Yes, take the money and invest it somehow.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Just be aware that snow plow insurance is not cheap. If you take any money for plowing you are commercial snow plower and you truck insurance will not cover you. 

Ok that said, Get a BOSS. I have a 7"6" v with wings (makes it 9' 4") on a 1/2 ton. They will not mount one on a 1/2 ton, supposedly to heavy for it. Get a 7' 6" straight blade


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put it in the bank towards when you want to trade your truck in for a new one!....want to plow....get hired on and find out what it is really like...not all warm and cozy in a cab work...learn it first on someone elses dime


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1670516 said:


> Gotta say, hearing someone saying "Hiniker all the way" is a first for me! Not bum-rapping your brand of choice by any means, just a first hearing that!


X2. After owning and running MANY Hinikers I will not own another. Very sub par when compared to the competition.

Spend the money elsewhere!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

personally I say go for it. you wanna plow that's cool. I never spent 1 second behind a truck with a plow on it until I got my first plow.

as for what plow I'm partial to boss but I say get what you want for whatever reason you want.

you can totally plow with a half ton. I've been doing it for 4 years now. same truck nothing broken. for 2 and half I ran a boss 8' super duty straight blade and now I'm running a 7'6" boss standard duty v blade.

I'm from IN by the way and I do see some snow now and then.



Meezer;1670441 said:


> I agree with dieslss & gv.
> 
> As far as your current choice of a plow vehicle & plows:
> 
> None of the above. I recommend using a 3/4 ton PU & for a plow brand it's Hiniker all the way.Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

maxwellp;1677722 said:


> Just be aware that snow plow insurance is not cheap. If you take any money for plowing you are commercial snow plower and you truck insurance will not cover you.
> 
> Ok that said, Get a BOSS. I have a 7"6" v with wings (makes it 9' 4") on a 1/2 ton. They will not mount one on a 1/2 ton, supposedly to heavy for it. Get a 7' 6" straight blade


One of my guys just bought a plow and is going to sub for me instead of be a driver..

He was able to add 1,000,000 coverage to his truck so he can plow on his policy. Also added his other 2wd truck.. Said it's cheaper now than regular insurance.. $200 a month

I only pay $1000 a year, 10 Vehicles.. aerial tree service, snow, etc.
Love me some State Farm they send us a nice Christmas Present every year


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Flawless440;1678489 said:


> One of my guys just bought a plow and is going to sub for me instead of be a driver..
> 
> He was able to add 1,000,000 coverage to his truck so he can plow on his policy. Also added his other 2wd truck.. Said it's cheaper now than regular insurance.. $200 a month
> 
> ...


yeah my insurance through erie isn't expensive either. lawn maintenance company and snow plowing in the winter. around $200 a month like you said.


----------



## Snowball271 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I understand all the replys as far as spending it on something else. Still undecided. Here on the coast of Maine most storms we get rain more than snow, of course get a few good storms a year but not that much. So not looking to go into business of plowing. Looking for a used package don't want to spend 5 grand on something I might not like, but a couple grand won't hurt me financially. If I do it I will only be doing my two driveways and maybe parents and sibblings nothing more.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd sell you a boss 8' super duty straight blade. plow side only, no truck side for $2 grand but you'd have to come get it or pay for shipping and we are located to far apart.


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

Flawless440;1678489 said:


> One of my guys just bought a plow and is going to sub for me instead of be a driver..
> 
> He was able to add 1,000,000 coverage to his truck so he can plow on his policy. Also added his other 2wd truck.. Said it's cheaper now than regular insurance.. $200 a month
> 
> ...


$1,000 per year for 10 vehicles? Is that $1k for each? I can't believe anyone would insure a vehicle for $100 even just for liability.


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

BTW, to the original question. I had never plowed before I bought my plow so I think it can be done. I do like the idea of working for someone else for a year or two. It would be a good way to learn the ropes so you don't have to re-invent the wheel. There is a lot to learn other than just dropping the plow. Billing, Customer Service, Insurance, Contracts, Weather Watching, etc....

You might try it for someone else and realize you don't like the complaining people (we all have them), crappy hours and unpredictable work.


----------



## Snowball271 (Nov 25, 2013)

yardguy28;1679714 said:


> I'd sell you a boss 8' super duty straight blade. plow side only, no truck side for $2 grand but you'd have to come get it or pay for shipping and we are located to far apart.


Thanks for offer. Still undecided what I'm doing. A few people told me a super duty would be too much for my 1/2 ton.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Snowball271;1680171 said:


> Thanks for offer. Still undecided what I'm doing. A few people told me a super duty would be too much for my 1/2 ton.


Honestly, the guy here that sells Boss plows runs an 8'2 poly VXT on a 2011 Ram 1500 crew cab. It's been on the truck since new plowing resi's.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like a few guys said, plowing for family can be tricky. The minute you say I bought a plow and can do their driveway, they will expect it and God forbid you cant get to them for some reason or another. Im not saying don't, we're just letting you know a few possibilities to consider. Yeah it may not look like much but when you get into plowing you'll find out there's much more to it then pushing some snow into big piles,lol That aside, I'm partial to Fisher, I like the trip edge design vs. a full trip (BOSS). Both are very good plows but I dont like the BOSS hook up, to me the less electrical switches the better, Fisher's Minute Mount II hooks up in seconds and in the event of a break down, all you have to do is find a snow bank to run the plow up and short chain it for transport.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowball271;1680171 said:


> Thanks for offer. Still undecided what I'm doing. A few people told me a super duty would be too much for my 1/2 ton.


well I can tell you it came off my half ton. handled it just fine. I did primarily residential driveways with it and took it off when not plowing. worked great and my truck is in great shape.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Oct 31, 2009)

If your gonna be helping yourself and family, buy a nice snow thrower for a grand and spend the rest on something else. Don't play with plows. They are not to be construed as toys or a casual push here and there. Doesn't make sense. If you wanna make money then let your family know that your willing to help them but it all costs money! It's not a sin to be smart in business.

That said, Boss and Blizzard are tried and true high quality low maintenance plows. If I buy anything else, it's to resell to make a few bucks on in between snow events!! Sad but true!


----------

